# Whales and Dolphins - Right to Life Petition



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

In conference at the University of Helsinki, Finland, a panel of experts have agreed that due to the complex language, social structure and culture of whales and dolphins, they deserve the special status granted to non-human animals such as the great apes, and therefore have a right to liberty and well-being.

A formal declaration of rights for whales and dolphins has been written up and proposed, and is now available for members of the public to sign on the internet. If you'd like to read the proposed declaration and sign it, here is the website:
http://cetaceanconservation.com.au/cetaceanrights/index.php

Sarah xxx


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I signed


----------

